# Zimmer schalldichter machen



## GoodTime (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich versuche es einfach mal . Wenn ich in meinem Zimmer laut Musik höre oder Filme gucke hört man es leider in anderen räumen immer noch. Ich denke dass es durch den Boden kommt (haben 2 etagen, bin 2. etage). Genau unter mir ist das Wohnzimmer da hört man die Musik meistens. Ich habe ein Pakettboden. Reicht es wenn ich mir ein Teppich kaufe?? Zudem müsste ich ja dann auch die Wände und/oder die Tür abdichten. Oder wie muss ich das machen? Hat hier jemand ahnung davon oder bin ich im falschen Forum? 


Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Um einen Raum akustisch zu entkoppeln, baut man meistens einen zweiten "Raum" in den vorhandenen ein. (Raum in Raum)
Soll heißen, die innere schalldichte Kabine muss komplett vom vorhandenen Raum entkoppelt werden. Der innere Raum darf also 
mit  nichts in direkter Berührung stehen. Nur "eine" durchgehende Schraube  an falscher Stelle kann wie ein Tonabnehmer des Plattenspielers  funktionieren,
und den Schall in andere Geschosse übertragen


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Dann Lautsprecher weg von der Wand
Wenn du einen Subwoofer hast denn entkoppeln durch zb. Granitplatte  und den Sub auf Spikes
Ist sehr schwer einen Raum Schalldichtzumachen weil Wände Böden Decken Vibrieren


----------



## GoodTime (11. März 2012)

Ok, das heißt ich kann an meiner stelle kaum etwas dagegen machen?


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Wie geschrieben wenn du einen Sub hast auf eine Granitplatte 
Es sind die Schwingungen die du ausgleichen musst 
Teppich auf Boden Stoff auf Wand bringt schon etwas aber es ist eben nicht viel


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Wie sieht es bei dir mit den Fenster Türen aus vll. kommt da sehrviel durch


----------



## GoodTime (11. März 2012)

Ok das mit dem Sub würde ich machen. Lautsprecher auch. Wo kann ich diese Granitplatte kaufen? Was für ein Teppich müsste ich kaufen ein spezieller? Wie ist das gemeint mit Stoff auf Wand? Habe gehört es gibt auch dämm Material für die Wände bringen die etwas wenn ja wie teuer sind die?

Edit: Also mit der Tür denke ich wohl dass da noch etwas durch kommt. Fenster denke ich eher nicht.


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Platte im Baumarkt ca.20 euro , oder umsonst bei  freundlichen Handwerkbetrieb Dachdecker Maurer Erdbau ,Waschbeton Granit etc sollte ca. 4cm dick sein und den sub über spikes entkoppeln
Mit Stoff an der Wand ist gemeint falls du einen sehr leeren Raum verfügst stoffpreis ab 2 euro je qm 
Schaumstoffplatten kosten  ab 3-4 euro aufwärts zb. bei SONATECH - Akustik Schallschutz Lärmschutz Schalldämmung Raumakustik


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Unter die Granit/Waschbetonplatte eine  Gummimatte zb.
Amazon Antivibration Schutzmatte - Gummigranulat - 60x60x1cm - für alle Böden und viele Anwendungsbereiche: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
Tür ist eine Heikle sache hilft nur schwere Türe oder mit dichtungsband den inneren türrahmen auskleiden


----------



## GoodTime (11. März 2012)

Ok das mit der Granitplatte geht Klar. Also ich hab jetzt keinen Leeren raum oder wie ist das gemeint? Also das mit dem Schaumstoffplatten sieht nichts aus. Dann muss man ja wieder neu Tapetzieren oder? also darüber?


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Kannst ja mal hier reinsehen sind platten
Akustikplatten, Akustikdecken, Lochplatten, Akustikpaneele
Leerer Raum ist gemeint kein Schrank Regale etc was  auch Schallwellen schluckt


----------



## rabe08 (11. März 2012)

Schau Dir auch mal den Parkettboden an. Da dieser idR auf ein Ausgleichsflies gelegt wird, hat er gutes Potential zur Entkopplung. Das Parkett darf an KEINER Stelle die Wand berühren! Falls es die berührt, solltest Du nacharbeiten. bringt viel.


----------



## schlachtvieh (11. März 2012)

Ja da hat Rabe recht, darum die Platte mit Schutzmatte um die Ls und den Sub zu entkoppeln.
Es sind einfach viele faktoren die hier zu berücksichtigen sind.


----------



## GoodTime (11. März 2012)

Ok, also ich hab auch noch eine Idee undzwar könnte ich ja eine 2 wand ziehen mit dämmmaterial usw. würde das denn etwas bringen?


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

Bei der ganzen Dämmerei sollte man aber darauf achten, das Zimmer nicht _luftdicht_ abzudichten. Vor allem, wenn es nicht so groß sein sollte. Ich denke zwar nicht grade an Erstickungsgefahr  - aber schon an einen dicken Kopf.


----------



## GoodTime (12. März 2012)

Also das Zimmer ist ca 30 qm groß


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2012)

GoodTime schrieb:


> Also das Zimmer ist ca 30 qm groß


 
Also vielleicht 60.000L Luft (2 Meter Raumhöhe) bei 20% Sauerstoff macht das 12000L. Da du unter 15% müde (oder euphorisch...) wirst und es ab 10-12% lebensgefährlich wird würde ich sagen du könntest da sagen wir mindestens 1000L davon gefahrlos "wegatmen" - bei 15-20L Verbrauch pro Stunde (grober Richtwert bei "ruhigem Verhalten" und einer 80kg-Person) kannste also wenn das Zimmer komplett dicht wäre (was du nie hinbekommst) rund zwei Tage darin gefahrlos überleben.

Soviel zum gefährlichen Dämmen


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

Man atmet nicht nur ein, sondern auch aus. Sauerstoff ist in der ausgeatmeten Luft immer noch reichlich vorhanden, man verbraucht ja nur einen Bruchteil davon. Kohlendioxidanteil steigt, Luftfeuchtigkeit...

Nee, ganz im Ernst - ein gewisser Luftaustausch sollte schon gewährleistet sein, nicht so sehr wegen Erstickungsgefahr,  Nicht auf die Idee kommen, auch Außenwände zu dämmen (wenn man schon dabei ist, könnte man gleich auch Heizkosten sparen ) -, also solche hinter denen die große weite Welt und sonst nix ist, das muss fachgerecht gemacht werden.


----------



## GoodTime (12. März 2012)

Also ich meinte das von innen eine zweite wand ziehen. Dadurch wird halt das Zimmer etwas kleiner. Und mit dem Sauerstoff denke ich dass es kein Problem geben wird. Wie kann ich den Boden dämmen weil ich glaube dass da der meiste lärm durchkommt. Außerdem hab ich kein Parkettboden sondern Laminat (hab mich vertahn). Laminat leitet doch oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2012)

Ja, das Beispiel mit der Erstickerei war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint (man hätte da eher ein Problem mit einem zu hohen CO2 Gehalt statt zu wenig Sauerstoff), das war nur ne Belanglosigkeit am Rande.

Wenns wirklich um gute Dämmung geht sollte man das auf jeden fall vom Profi machen lassen (was aber teuer ist), einfach auch aus dem Grund, dass man da mit eigenen und günstigen Mitteln nicht wirklich viel rausholen kann. Die Sache mit Subwoofer entkoppeln bringt schon was aber von wirklicher Dämmung wirst du da weit entfernt bleiben.



GoodTime schrieb:


> Laminat leitet doch oder?


 
Ja - alle Materialien die nicht eine sehr hohe Porosität (wie Wolle oder ähnliches) haben leiten Schallwellen gut... ob Parkett oder Laminat macht kaum nen Unterschied.


----------



## GoodTime (12. März 2012)

Was soll denn der "Profi" genau machn?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

Der baut dir im Extremfall ein perfekt gedämmtes und entkoppeltes "Zimmer ins Zimmer" und nutzt dafür geeignete Materialien und Know-How.
Die Angelegenheit ist aber nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Metalic (13. März 2012)

versuch es doch mal so. ist ne günstige alternative 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoodTime (14. März 2012)

ja günstig und sieht ******* aus. kann man da nicht irgeendwas drüber kleben oder farbe oder so damit das besser aussieht


----------



## Bier (15. März 2012)

Drüberkleben denk ich nicht. Es geht ja um die Form der Eierkartons. Wie das mit Farbe aussieht, wär ich mir auch nicht 100%ig sicher, da ja so die Oberflächenstruktur verändert wird.


----------



## bottln (16. März 2012)

yea...Eierkartons.....hatte mir auch schon überlegt meine Wände damit auszukeiden, allerdings aufgrund des Qualitätsgewinns.
Was deinen Ton in anderen Räumen angeht, wirst du wenig machen können  ohne Böden und Wände zu verstärken oder tausende von € auszugeben.
Der Schall dringt einfach problemlos durch. 5-10% wirst du evtl. durch provisorische Maßnahmen rausholen können.
Vibrationen dämmen und den Raum möglichst Schalldicht verpacken.

Wenn der Raum deinen Vorstellung nicht entspicht such dir wenn du kannst einen Neuen 
oder klär das mit den restlichen Bewohnern ab ob es dauerhaft ein Problem darstellen könnte.


----------



## MrGarrison (19. März 2012)

Eierkartons kann man ruhig mit Farbe anmalen, die Form bleibt ja erhalten! Theoretisch würde auch alles gehen, was eine ähnliche Oberfläche hat, also irgendwelche Trichter sozusagen. Der Schall soll sich ja "fangen", solange man nicht die Vertiefungen mit Farbe auffüllt, bleibt der Effekt erhalten. Es gibt sonst auch so Schaumstoff-Nubbel-Polsterkram, das sieht so ähnlich aus und wirkt so ähnlich, hat auch eine rauhe Oberfläche.


----------

